# Southern mob meet dartfrog keepers and breeders



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

The next meet will be held on Sunday 29th April at my house
There will be a free raffle and an auction

What we spoke about in last meet:
Wish list species
What we are currently breeding and keep
Future projects
Creating an annual London meet in the future for all amphibians keepers/breeders
Other hobbies and interest we have
Plant info from horticulture hobbiests
And general hints and tips

Items brought at last meet:
Seed pods, film canisters, bags of moss, fruit flys, bean & grain weevils, tropical woods & springs, r.vent, r.reticulartus, p.tricolour, dartfrog aquarium and much more!

This is a great opportunity for everyone down south to get together and build a tight community of Amphibian breeders/keepers.

Hope all that came to the last meet can once again come and It would be nice to see some new faces 
Everyone more than welcome to come, plenty of space to accommodate. 
Parking on a Sunday where I live is free. 
I will be putting on some food so if there are any non meat eaters ect, let me know before so I can make arrangements.

For those that will be bringing to sell/buy, send me an email of what your after or what your going to be selling then I will produce a list so we all know what goodies are up for grabs ect.

If anyone is after vivs, pm me sizes and I'll get back to you on prices, I will be building them just as a one of for those coming to the meet. Can build most style types so don't hesitate to enquire.

For any more info, don't hesertate to ask.

Thanks

Luke

Possibly attending so far:
Fanta
Agreendream
Kroot
Spoonowl
Retry
Exotics


Possibly for sale:
D.Leucomelas
P.Terribilis
Grain weevils
White tropical wood lice
Fruit flys
Springtails


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it only dart keepers, or is it the whole 'phib range?


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

*Hiya*

The meet is for all that keep and have an interest in amphibians. Feel free to come along


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

lukelondon said:


> The meet is for all that keep and have an interest in amphibians. Feel free to come along


 It's in my diary. :2thumb:

I assume, since you're in town, that public transport isn't a problem.


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

@Ron. It's pretty good for transport. Also Luke is good at finding and dragging us strays of the road and out of pubs :lol2:


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

Public transport is fairly good around where I am based weather that's by train or bus. I'm more than happy to meet at local stations and bus stops for those finding my place difficult to find. 

Adrian, we can all pop to the pub after the meet just for you 

I will email my address and contact details out 2 weeks before the meet, don't hesitate to ask for directions/help if the transport links baffle.

Local train startions are Bromley north, Bromley south and shortlands. Most convineant bus stop is at the glades in Bromley ( the bus usually will talk an tell you when your there )

Luke


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

lukelondon said:


> Public transport is fairly good around where I am based weather that's by train or bus. I'm more than happy to meet at local stations and bus stops for those finding my place difficult to find.
> 
> Adrian, we can all pop to the pub after the meet just for you
> 
> ...


Dead easy for me then! :2thumb:


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

It's well worth it Ron Luke is a great host, and it is good to meet all the amphib' folk :crazy:


----------



## kermitthefrog (Jul 2, 2010)

*Count me in! If that's ok with you...*


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

Sure, every amphib keeper more than welcome.


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

Just thought I'd add some pics of my vivs so you all have an idea of what you will see when you come over. All that you see is custom built by myself.









Luke


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

lukelondon said:


> Just thought I'd add some pics of my vivs so you all have an idea of what you will see when you come over. All that you see is custom built by myself.
> image
> 
> Luke


As a guy whom also diy's mate they look pretty damn fine,so whom lives in where,and what sizes are the vivs? Luke you've made a couple of real cool gestures to the hobby recently all kudos to ya mate:notworthy:, hope everything goes real well for you
Stu


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words  its so much more rewarding building vivs from scratch then looking at the final Product. Your vivs likewise are just as impressive!

They are currently containing pairs of pumilio with young from the adults. They are all 60 tall, 45 wide and 45 deep.
I'll get some pics up of the frogs when I get home.

Luke


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Definitely looking good. Obviously darts are your thing; do you keep any other 'phibs?


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

I have kept and bred many other phibs in the past but as soon as I started working with darts, it's been an ever growing addiction.


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

As promised, the squatters 


































Enjoy


----------



## DaveF (May 12, 2010)

*hi*

Hi Luke,

cant attend this 1 as i'm in italy that weekend, can you ask around if anyone has any exo 30x30x45's and cost or a male standard lamasi

cheers bud in advance

Dave


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

Not long now till the meet, just wondered who is interested so I know rough numbers.

Thanks

Luke


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

If anyone that is coming to the meet and is wanting something from Welcome to NewtTank.co.uk- The online shop for Salamanders, Newts and Frogs, let me know and I'll arrange for the animals to be brought along.

Luke


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

PM'd you Luke, but if my FBT tads morph in time, I may bring some along.


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi all, I dont keep phibs, but ive been invited to come along and mention it in the other sections of the site too (to try and get the London meetup people involved). I hope I can come along ^_^


----------



## DaveF (May 12, 2010)

*Meet up*

Hi folks I cant support this as i'm out of the country that weekend but I'd like to say that Luke has been helping me out recently...hes a top guy with some absolutely stunning vivs, so please support this!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll be there- with or without toadlets.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Wish I could come along. Hate living so far away from everything!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Wish I could come along. Hate living so far away from everything!


Well, even Portsmouth is a birrova stretch for me- but Bromley is 20 minutes on the train! :2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, even Portsmouth is a birrova stretch for me- but Bromley is 20 minutes on the train! :2thumb:


Portsmouth is a good 3 hours from me. Hopefully I will make it up this year! 28th October!


----------



## kirsty-kay (Nov 19, 2011)

Good luck Luke!!!! Is there a meet in portsmouth??? I an islander (wight) so Portsmouth is perfecto for me  never been to a meet or anything so would be brill to meet other phibaholics lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

kirsty-kay said:


> Good luck Luke!!!! Is there a meet in portsmouth??? I an islander (wight) so Portsmouth is perfecto for me  never been to a meet or anything so would be brill to meet other phibaholics lol


 Portsmouth Reptile and Amphibian Society



@Luke: what time does the fun start?


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

Last meet I said for everyone to turn up from 12, everyone turned up from 2 .
Any time from 12 is good with me


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

lukelondon said:


> Last meet I said for everyone to turn up from 12, everyone turned up from 2 .
> Any time from 12 is good with me


Kewl. I'll probably aim for about 1pm, trains and track works allowing.:devil: As I said, I think the FBTs will probably be too small, but I'll be there for sure- possibly with the boyf, who is raising about a third of them! :lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, I haven't heard that Bromley has been washed away, so I guess it's on! :2thumb:


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

See you there Ron.

If my hangover allows :blush:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Have an ace time ya'll,
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It was a good afternoon, for those of us that braved the weather :Na_Na_Na_Na: and Luke is an excellent host! 

I'm detecting a conspiracy here, though, akin to the Moonies or the Scientologists: "Yes Ron, I quite understand that you don't intend to get any darts, but when you do..." :lol2:


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Ha ha, well yes we MAY have turned the screw on you, go on weaken! :whistling2:

Again an amazing time at Lukes. Picked up some great info on frogs and for my uros'.

Well done Luke :no1:


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

It was great to all that came, I had a great time sharing info chatting and not burning the pizza  

Look forward to seeing you all again at the next meet 

Luke


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

kroot said:


> Ha ha, well yes we MAY have turned the screw on you, go on weaken! :whistling2:
> 
> Again an amazing time at Lukes. Picked up some great info on frogs and for my uros'.
> 
> Well done Luke :no1:





lukelondon said:


> It was great to all that came, I had a great time sharing info chatting and not burning the pizza
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all again at the next meet
> 
> Luke


I'll def be there, if I'm invited. But don't think for a second that I'm blind to the indoctination programme of The Scientific Church of Latter-day Dart Keepers; I'm arranging my deprogramming as we speak...


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'll def be there, if I'm invited. But don't think for a second that I'm blind to the indoctination programme of The Scientific Church of Latter-day Dart Keepers; I'm arranging my deprogramming as we speak...


see mate the keepers aren't the issue here,we show ya a few pics or the guys show you what we do,but which ever way you go,which ever way you turn its always going to be those frogs your thinking about,thats the problem thats who'll be haunting you,damn some of them you don't even have to look out for those kids they do it
Just give up bro
you know you want to
:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> see mate the keepers aren't the issue here,we show ya a few pics or the guys show you what we do,but which ever way you go,which ever way you turn its always going to be those frogs your thinking about,thats the problem thats who'll be haunting you,damn some of them you don't even have to look out for those kids they do it
> Just give up bro
> you know you want to
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Stu


Ok, I'll rephrase: The Scientific Church *of Stu* and Latterday Dart Keepers...


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

He's not the Messiah, he's a very naughty boy! :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have heard tell that when people meet Stu the first words out of their mouth is "Jesus Christ" :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

this has now turned in to a debacle of epic proportions,others would say simply "thats some:censor:ed up mother :censor:ing sh*t right there"
i feel sullied and can't believe folks i call friend would say such things
Kroot man me mum says I'm both
Mike i can't believe that took so long,actually most say :censor: me i thought Lennon was dead


and if by chance anyone thinks i'm not p8ssing meself laughing
well your wrong
:Na_Na_Na_Na:
I'm off to bed with an angel

Stu 

ps mike catchya tomorrow


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

:lol2: i`m sitting here having a damn good laugh myself Stu.
Sleep tight my friend.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

_Lest_ we get off-topic :whistling2: I have to say that Luke is a seriously nice guy who gives up his space (and provides munchies! :mf_dribble, and I really would urge people to check it out next time. For all my joking and conspiracy theories, I had a really good time, meeting people who are as irrational as I am! :2thumb:


----------



## lukelondon (Mar 2, 2010)

That's so much for the kind words  
Next meet I will have some really interesting stuff to check out  got some new viv design ideas which I'll be starting over the next couple of months and will have some more froggies by then.

Get your diaries out, I'm starting back at Uni in September so next meet will be August, what Sundays falls best??

Luke . :2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> _Lest_ we get off-topic :whistling2: I have to say that Luke is a seriously nice guy who gives up his space (and provides munchies! :mf_dribble, and I really would urge people to check it out next time. For all my joking and conspiracy theories, I had a really good time, meeting people who are as irrational as I am! :2thumb:


I nearly said amen to that,:blush:I'm utterly sure these words are true Ron,We spent a freezing day in Luke's company recently it was a joy to pick the fella's brains and have his wisdom bestowed upon us!! Clever guy,i'd lay odds that the viv's were everything i /we expected too
Luke cheers dude:notworthy:
I hope we'll be able to make the next southern bash and you can , at some point, get up for a chinwag 
best Luke and good luck
S&S


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

lukelondon said:


> T*hat's so much for the kind words*
> Next meet I will have some really interesting stuff to check out  got some new viv design ideas which I'll be starting over the next couple of months and will have some more froggies by then.
> 
> Get your diaries out, I'm starting back at Uni in September so next meet will be August, what Sundays falls best??
> ...


----------

